# Always getting picked on!



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I really don't know what the problem is but it's starting to worry me. I feel like Bruno is being the target of school bullies! Every since he was quite small he has always been 'told off' by older dogs which I always put down to him being an over enthusiastic puppy. However this problem has carried on. He has been actually attacked by a dog on 3 occasions but that is not all. Loads of dogs snarl, bark or growl at him. The owners are normally amazed & say the dog has never been like that before, only with Bruno. When we went to a training class one of the dogs went home because it wouldn't stop barking at him & another had to be kept away from him - even the trainer said that particular dog had never been aggressive before. I don't understand why - he is so friendly with people & dogs & never fights back or even growls at the offending dog. I wonder if he is giving off some sort of smell that is causing this. He is getting neutered this week so maybe that will cute it but its not like he is currently showing Alfa male dominant behaviour. I'm at my wits end as I'm sick of feeling apologetic that bruno is causing the other dog to behave out of character. I also feel sorry for him - he seems like the most unpopular kid on the block!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk this is so sad! Poor Bruno! I don't have any advice to offer except to say I hope the neutering helps. Poor guy!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ditto! Poor Bruno, it does sound unfair on the poor guy, and very strange too. Sorry I can't offer any help either, but would be very interested to see if neutering help, and if anyone thinks it could be a 'smell' that maybe only other dogs can smell? Something he eats maybe? Something they find threatening?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You could well find it stops when he is neutered. Dexter was picked on a bit by unneutered males before he was fixed and now he never is.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Bruno, Dudley has occasionally had a dog snarl at him that is usually ok with other dogs but that has been his bad manners (slowly improving), really hope the neutering helps.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor little Bruno - I think all the other dogs are jealous because he is so gorgeous!!
I hope the neuter does make a difference, before poor Bruno gets a complex!!
Keep us updated after his op x


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes they must be jealous! Thanks all, hopefully the neutering will change things for him. He never lets it bother him, it's just horrible for me to watch when he's got his waggy tail & happy face asking to play.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember you commenting before about Bruno being picked on. Maybe it's his body language or his smell? Who knows! Will be interesting to see if the neuter helps him. Good luck with that, he'll bounce back really quickly.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I think other male dogs are jealous he's still got his 'bits'!!!! I think it's a dominance issue.
Samson had the same happen with a dog that doesn't usually do that sort of thing.
I'm contemplating getting him done to stop other dogs being aggressive towards him. Let us know how Bruno gets on.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Poor little sweetie!
I agree with the others. I'd guess that it is an intact male thing. If he gets his boy parts modified then he might begin to smell differently in the weeks following and that could alter the behavior towards him.
Also he is only 8 months old. He is still a baby dog. Puppies tend to annoy older dogs, so maybe it really is still his exuberant puppy behavior that has some old cranky dogs hassling him.
Also you sound very sweet that you are being apologetic. I am not sure I would be. After all it isn't your dog that is misbehaving. If someone else's dog is being aggressive that is on them and they should be apologizing to you! Don't limit where you go with him or be afraid that you are bothering other people. You have a right to the dog park, etc. and shouldn't penalize yourself or Bruno just because some other owners don't know how to train their dogs (or restrain them).
Perhaps-just as a trial- you could bathe Bruno in a strongly scented wash. Maybe apple cider vinegar mixed with warm water and let him sit for 10 minutes and then a light washing with some dish detergent/liquid soap or baby shampoo? Maybe that might help to either remove something offensive or mask it. It is worth a shot.
I would guess that vinegar could work or tomato juice or paste or lemon juice. Be careful with any citrus that it isn't too concentrated because you don't want to make Bruno uncomfortable! The smell of citrus can be quite sharp! But lemon juice is a good cleanser. If any of it dries his skin out you can use a leave-in or rinse out conditioner like Mane and Tail or you can always rub a little bit of olive or grapeseed oil into his skin. Then he is perfectly safe if he licks himself and he'll get some omega-3's to boot.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Exact opposite for Beemer. He seemed to be top dog and the other dogs didn't mess with him until he had his bits taken out. Now they seem to bully him. I stop it when they hang up. I don't mind making other people's dog mind if the owners don't. Mostly I don't want him to become overly excited/anxious then lash out in aggression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Well he's gone in for the op this a.m so will let you all know x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah hope Bruno gets on ok, keep yourself busy for the next few hours and he'll soon be back home again.

xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck Bruno, bet you don't know what to do with yourself.....no dog or kids - freedom!!
Arthur was very much like Bruno when he was a puppy, always used to have dogs snapping or growling. As he got older I think he learnt to get in there first and growl before he gets growled at ( as you saw when he met Bruno) so then when he had his op it hasn't really affected him, he hasn't turned into a wimp which is what I thought might.. Maybe with getting Bruno done before he starts asserting himself will be a good thing so will stop him getting picked on but also keep him the bouncy Friendly bundle of fun he is????


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Have to say it is very quiet round here today - am actually getting some jobs done! Filling in time before I can ring at 2pm to see how he's getting on - clock watching a bit. He didn't look very impressed when I dropped him off this morning. Told boys he was going for a little op to stop him having babies - "but mum, boys don't have babies". Well that's just the conversation you want to have first thing in the morning!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh please update us when you hear..lots of tender snuggles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope you not miss your boy bits too much Bruno x
I hope he makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Weaktea said:


> Have to say it is very quiet round here today - am actually getting some jobs done! Filling in time before I can ring at 2pm to see how he's getting on - clock watching a bit. He didn't look very impressed when I dropped him off this morning. Told boys he was going for a little op to stop him having babies - "but mum, boys don't have babies". Well that's just the conversation you want to have first thing in the morning!


Sounded like the perfect time to explain that they do need Daddies to be made though! Hope the op went really well, give him lots of gentle cuddles.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hope the gorgeous Bruno is ok and doesn't miss his boy-bits too much when he gets home...do we get pics with him wearing a cone of shame, or have you gone for the onesie approach? 

Hope all is well. x


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Well he's ok but I feel terrible putting him through it - he looks so sorry for himself & is whimpering. Hasn't had a wee yet though which is worrying. Have taken him out a few times but he just sits down & it is also raining so he looks incredibly sad sitting outside with rain dripping off the end of his cone! Am going to buy him a onsey in the morning I think as he does look uncomfy. To add insult to injury the vet has put a pink bandage on his leg - bet she has a right laugh putting those on all the post op boys!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

This is my sad boy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless little Bruno, he has our sympathy, Ralph might be sniggering at him now with his cone of shame - what Ralph doesn't know is he's next!!! Lol x
We wish him a speedy recovery :kiss:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww look at that wee sad face (a gorgeous sad face)...bless him.

He'll be right as rain in no time though..

A good nights sleep tonight will do him the world of good 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there, I was reading the start of your post about Bruno and the first thing that came to mind was entire male, is he neutered?. Then as I continued to read, I see that he is due to be neutered soon. Hey this may not solve the problem but I have seen and heard of males acting very unpleasantly to entire males, so it may help. Please let us know how things go when he has been neutered but give it a while as his scent and hormones will not change instantly. Enjoy Bruno xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hi there, I was reading the start of your post about Bruno and the first thing that came to mind was entire male, is he neutered?. Then as I continued to read, I see that he is due to be neutered soon. Hey this may not solve the problem but I have seen and heard of males acting very unpleasantly to entire males, so it may help. Please let us know how things go when he has been neutered but give it a while as his scent and hormones will not change instantly. Enjoy Bruno xxx


I have heard this too and I have also witnessed it.

I hope Bruno recovers soon. He looks so cute even with his cone on.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhhhh what a sad face. Samson sends big hugs and kisses. Hope he's feeling a bit brighter today. :hug:


----------

